# Sonax - Now at DetailedClean.co.uk



## DetailedClean

Sonax are a leading European automotive care brand who have over 60 years' experience researching and developing.

The products from the Sonax Xtreme series are car care of the finest, no compromises: Where it says Xtreme, you can be sure that these are especially high performance products, perfect for the whole car, for exterior and paintwork, interior and windscreen, as well as wheel rims and tyres.

*High Speed Wax*
Sonax High Speed Wax is a super fast paintwork sealant which provides radiant shine and protection.


*Xtreme Wheel Cleaner Full Effect*
Xtreme Wheel Cleaner Full Effect is a highly effective acid-free special cleaner that is recommended for all steel and alloy wheels.


*Xtreme Glass Clear Nano Pro*
 
Xtreme Glass Clear Nano Pro is an extremely powerful cleaner for all interior and exterior glass surfaces. Leaves an invisible nano coating on the treated surfaces, which ensures a quicker runoff of dirt and water.


car care products | detailing products uk


----------

